# Suche/Angebote Diablo 3 Gästepass



## ZAM (14. Mai 2012)

*In diesem Beitrag könnt Ihr innerhalb unserer Community andere Spieler um Gäste-Zugänge bitten.*
*
* *Hinweis:*
Postet bitte keine Email-Adresse öffentlich, sondern tauscht Euch über das Nachrichtensystem aus:
http://forum.buffed....odule=messaging


*Edit* Ich habe den Thread mal gekapert ^^. Ab Sofort gibt es für Gästepassgesuche auch dieses Unter-Forum hier.


----------



## Xerodes (14. Mai 2012)

Moin,

auch ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, da meine bestellte Version wohl erst übermorgen ankommen wird und ich gern schon ab Mitternacht mit meinen Freunden die ersten Level bestreiten würde. Die haben aber alle die Digial-Edition gekauft und dabei leider keinen Gästepass erhalten 

Also falls noch jemand einen Gästepass über hat 

Gruß,
Xero

Edit: Ich habe von einem netten User einen Gästepass bekommen. Also hat sich mein Anliegn erledigt. Danke!


----------



## Aurok (14. Mai 2012)

Da mein Diablo 3 noch nicht eingetroffen ist, ich aber heute nacht schon zocken wollte bitte ich vielmals um einen Gästepass! Danke schon mal im vorraus!

Aurok


Danke, hab einen!


----------



## CyberTwin (14. Mai 2012)

Ich suche auch einen Gästepass, da mein spiel noch nicht angekommen ist (und wohl heut auch nicht mehr ankommt.. :/ )

Wäre sehr nett wenn einer noch einen für mich über hätte!

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Korgor (14. Mai 2012)

Gut, dass ich 2 "Gästekey(s)/Gästepass" habe und ich diese Euch nicht geben werde.

Gästekeys sind zum ausprobieren, ob man sich das Spiel überhaupt kaufen soll oder nicht
und nicht um "schon einmal anfangen zu zocken".


Und wegen Anfragen - die 2 sind schon vergeben.


----------



## SlayersHorst (14. Mai 2012)

Würde mich ebenfalls sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, Hermes hat leider noch nicht geliefert. 
Danke in vorraus .

SlayersHorst

Edit: Hab einen. Vielen Dank


----------



## tobias198930 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffedcommunity,

leider habe ich noch nie Diablo gespielt   und würd es deshalb gerne ausprobieren, bevor ich es mir kaufe. Als Student habe ich leider nicht das nötige Kleingeld, um mir alles auf gut Glück zu kaufen.

Ich würde mich deshalb über einen Gästekey freuen.

Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Galzi (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich hier mal an. Ich suche auch einen Gästepass, da mein Paket leider noch nicht gekommen ist 

mfg


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

Korgor schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich 2 "Gästekey(s)/Gästepass" habe und ich diese Euch nicht geben werde.
> 
> Gästekeys sind zum ausprobieren, ob man sich das Spiel überhaupt kaufen soll oder nicht
> und nicht um "schon einmal anfangen zu zocken".
> ...



kann man denn mit dem gästekey weiter spielen als in der beta ? hab heute eine news gelesen, dass 30 tage nach release sowieso die "starter edition" verfügbar sein soll 
leider würd mir ein gästekey aber auch nix bringen, den client hätte ich bis 0:00 sowieso nie und nimmer gezogen..sonst würd ich auch schon betteln..


----------



## Cyphedias (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, habe gelesen das manche netten User Gästepässe abgeben, wäre nett wenn mir einer einen zukommen lassen könnte per PM, würde das Spiel gerne antesten, da ich noch nicht richtig weiß ob es was für mich wäre


----------



## Galzi (14. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> kann man denn mit dem gästekey weiter spielen als in der beta ? hab heute eine news gelesen, dass 30 tage nach release sowieso die "starter edition" verfügbar sein soll
> leider würd mir ein gästekey aber auch nix bringen, den client hätte ich bis 0:00 sowieso nie und nimmer gezogen..sonst würd ich auch schon betteln..



Also zumindest das Level ist ebenfalls auf 13 begrenzt, aber ob man weiterlaufen kann, ist mir leider auch nicht bekannt.
Ich hätt das Spiel schon intstalliert, mir fehlt nur noch der Key


----------



## CyberTwin (14. Mai 2012)

Suche immer noch einen Gästepass, wäre nett wenn einer einen über hat für mich


----------



## Nightfallen (14. Mai 2012)

nachdem amazon uk es nicht gebacken bekommt meine Version rauszuschicken, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand mit einem Gästepass aushelfen würde, damit ich die Wartezeit überbrücken kann.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2012)

edit: gone
hf

sagt bitte an wenn ihr einen nutzt. lösche das dan


----------



## Galzi (14. Mai 2012)

Allerbesten Dank! Hab den unteren genutzt!


----------



## Exilee (14. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank.

Habe einen per PN erhalten. =)


----------



## Rubbaduck (14. Mai 2012)

da die obigen bereits benutzt wurden, würde ich mich ebenfalls über einen Gästekey freuen!

Vielen lieben Dank im voraus! Rubba


----------



## Roland71 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass schicken könnte, danke schon mal im Vorraus!!


----------



## Master_DeluXXXe (14. Mai 2012)

Wozu Gästepass wenns ne Starteredition gibt?
Man kann dann soweit spielen wie in der Beta.
mfg


----------



## werni92 (14. Mai 2012)

Nabend

hätte auch gerne einen Gästepass. Würde das spiel gerne mal ausprobieren bevor ichs kaufe  

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Roland71 (14. Mai 2012)

Ja die gibts aber erst in 30 Tagen leider, will jetzt schon antesten!!


----------



## Korgor (14. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> kann man denn mit dem gästekey weiter spielen als in der beta ? hab heute eine news gelesen, dass 30 tage nach release sowieso die "starter edition" verfügbar sein soll
> leider würd mir ein gästekey aber auch nix bringen, den client hätte ich bis 0:00 sowieso nie und nimmer gezogen..sonst würd ich auch schon betteln..


Man kann damit bis zum Skelettkönig (Akt I) spielen.
*Manche Funktionen eingeschränkt*


----------



## Rubbaduck (14. Mai 2012)

Rubbaduck schrieb:


> da die obigen bereits benutzt wurden, würde ich mich ebenfalls über einen Gästekey freuen!
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank im voraus! Rubba



vielleicht ist noch jemand gnädig zu mir?


----------



## Nightfallen (15. Mai 2012)

wenn noch jemand einen Key übrig hat, würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## jimmyjump (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich in der Diablo Szene nicht aus würde es dennoch gern mal anspielen. Leider weiß ich nicht ob mir das Spiel liegt von daher würde ich es gern vorab erstmal antesten.

Hat zufällig jemand einen Gästekey drüber den er nicht mehr braucht?

vorab schonmal danke


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (15. Mai 2012)

Würde mich ebenfalls über einen Gästepass freuen =)


----------



## TheCasanova (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn noch jemand einen StarterEdition Key hat ich würde mich sehr über einen freuen!


----------



## Xbow (15. Mai 2012)

Ich schließe mich hier mal an.
Würde sehr gerne mal antesten ob es was für mich ist.
Wenn jemand einen Gästepass Key übrig hat, würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Ragoons (15. Mai 2012)

RVXW92-	WBGV-BK6WTY-D8VB-YYGPMP
viel spaß beim spielen wer auch immer ihn bekommt


----------



## Retard (15. Mai 2012)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Gäastepass für mich, weil ich trotz der Beta noch nicht ganz überzeugt bin das Geld zu investieren.
Wenn noch jemand einen Key übrig hat, bitte per PM.

EDIT:  Ragoons Key hat bei mir noch funktioniert, er ist somit vergeben.
Vielen Dank an Raggons  und viel Glück allen anderen.


----------



## NuggetDave (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre evtl. noch jemand so nett einen Gäste Pass rauszugeben, ich würd das Spiel gerne mal antesten bevor ichs mir kaufe (hab bisher noch keinen Diablo teil gespielt), da die jetzigen Sachen (Streams seit heute Nacht) doch sehr zugesagt haben 

Würde mich wirklich freuen

MfG

NuggetDave


----------



## giggi (15. Mai 2012)

Würde es auch mal testen wollen bin noch unentschlossen ob ichs kaufen soll oder net...
Beta konnte ich net teilnehmen leider...
Also wer n key über hat ich würd ihn nehmen ;-)


----------



## ego1899 (15. Mai 2012)

Also man kann nur so weit spielen wie in der Beta.

Kann es evtl sein das man kein Co-Op spielen kann wenn einer einen Gäste-Key nutzt? Mein Kumpel kommt nämlich nich ins Spiel rein, ich glaube langsam das hängt damit zusammen das er keinen vollwertigen Account hat...


----------



## SireS (15. Mai 2012)

Ich erfülle zwar die Systemvorraussetzungen, aber viel drüber liege ich nicht (zB. nvidia 8600GT meine GraKa, Arbeitsspeicher immerhin 2G. Da ich noch im Studium bin ist ein neuer PC auch in weiter Ferne. Trotzdem würde ich natürlich als alter Fan gerne auch D3 daddeln. Hat jmd Erfahrungen mit D3 und nicht so ganz neuen Rechnern? Hätte evtl. jmd sogar einen Gästepass über?

LG
SireS


----------



## Evolo (15. Mai 2012)

Würde das Spiel auch sehr gerne testen und mich freuen wenn mir jemand seinen Gästepass per PN zukommen lässt , Vielen dank schonmal. 

MfG

Evolo


----------



## VigorMortis (15. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls sehr über einen Gästepass freuen.

LG Vigor


----------



## Xalaharas (15. Mai 2012)

Schönen Guten Tag,

weil ich mir jetzt stundenlang Livestreams von Diablo III Zockern angeschaut habe würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass zukommen lassen würde damit ich das Spiel auch ausprobieren kann


----------



## Finoa (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
hätte jemand noch einen Gästepass für mich übrig? 

Wäre sehr dankbar und vielleicht könnte man dann auch mal ne runde zusammen losziehen um paar Viehcher kloppen^^


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

Xalaharas schrieb:


> weil ich mir jetzt *stundenlang* Livestreams von Diablo III Zockern angeschaut habe


Wirklich wahr? Oha.

Zum Thema: Grad D3 gekauft. In der Packung sind 2 Gästepässe. Ich muss erstmal im Freundeskreis/ der interessierten Verwandtschaft (Frau/ Bruder/ Schwager) checken ob da jemand reinschnuppern will. Wenn nicht, meld ich mich wieder hier und ihr könnt sie haben, die Dinger müssen ja nicht ungenutzt versauern.


----------



## Xbow (15. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wirklich wahr? Oha.
> 
> Zum Thema: Grad D3 gekauft. In der Packung sind 2 Gästepässe. Ich muss erstmal im Freundeskreis/ der interessierten Verwandtschaft (Frau/ Bruder/ Schwager) checken ob da jemand reinschnuppern will. Wenn nicht, meld ich mich wieder hier und ihr könnt sie haben, die Dinger müssen ja nicht ungenutzt versauern.



Wäre super wennn da einer übrig bleibt. Würd mich freuen


----------



## Xalaharas (15. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wirklich wahr? Oha.
> 
> Zum Thema: Grad D3 gekauft. In der Packung sind 2 Gästepässe. Ich muss erstmal im Freundeskreis/ der interessierten Verwandtschaft (Frau/ Bruder/ Schwager) checken ob da jemand reinschnuppern will. Wenn nicht, meld ich mich wieder hier und ihr könnt sie haben, die Dinger müssen ja nicht ungenutzt versauern.




ja ist wahr hab die ganze zeit Kerrag von Manaflask zugeschaut falls du den kennst^^ Und ja ich würde mich freuen wenn da ein Key übrig bleibt


----------



## Zobuk (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir bisher Diablo nicht gekauft, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob mir das Spiel noch genauso viel Spass bringt, wie Diablo II. Leider habe ich die Open Beta verpennt, würde aber gerne das Spiel vorher ausprobieren, bevor ich es mir kaufe.
Daher würde ich mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, damit ich in das Spiel hineinschauen kann. 

Grüße


----------



## PiekserAnetheron (15. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
würde auch liebend gerne mal Diablo 3 antesten, wäre sehr dankbar für so einen Gäste-Pass.
Und nein, ich habe es mir noch nicht gekauft/bestellt, dann würde ich selbstverständlich warten bis es geliefert wird; allein aus Fairness zu denen, die keinen Monat mehr warten wollen, bis Blizzard die Starter freigibt.


----------



## braunmartin (15. Mai 2012)

hat noch jemand einen key?

wenn ja bitte pn


----------



## Kobajashi (15. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch über einen Key freuen!
Open-Beta konnte ich nicht auskosten und das Game gibt's diesen Monat auch nimmer.

Wäre super nett


----------



## Averys (15. Mai 2012)

(**up2date*)* Suche ebenfalls einen Diablo III Gästepass - Biete herzliche Dankbarkeit und 50 Facebook-Likes nach Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lolsteve@web.de


----------



## braunmartin (15. Mai 2012)

hat noch jemand zufällig einen gästepass übrig?

wenn ja bitte pn


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2012)

wtf?


----------



## Deathstarhead (15. Mai 2012)

Hey, ich bräuchte noch einen gästekey, 
da ich noch nie diablo gespielt habe und es gerne mal ausprobieren würde bevor ich es mir kaufe 

Schreibt mir ne Mail an : elvir96@live.de

Danke schonmal im vorraus 

mfg


----------



## Desperad (15. Mai 2012)

Hi 

auch ich suche eine Gästekey.
Wenn jemand so nett wäre bitte ne PM an mich.

MFG


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Hätte noch jemand einen Gästepass, würde mich auch sehr darüber freuen.

LG


----------



## Rungor (15. Mai 2012)

dann reihen wir uns doch hier auch mal ein und fragen ganz freundlich nach einem gästekey


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (15. Mai 2012)

Würde mich ebenfalls über einen Gästepass freuen =)


----------



## moonique (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,suche auch nen Gästepass!!:-) Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch?:-)Wäre sehr nett von euch bitte mit link an monique0015@web.de..dankeeee:-)


----------



## woatan (15. Mai 2012)

Hi ich würde auch gerne mal in diablo 3 reinschnuppern also wenn jmd einen gästepass übrig hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## hüls95 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls über einen Gästepass freuen  leider bin ich mir nicht sicher ob Diablo 3 wirklich etwas für mich ist und würde es auf diese Art gerne mal anzocken.

Lg Philipp


----------



## Crazy_Monkey (15. Mai 2012)

Hi
Ich könne auch einen Gästepass gebrauchen. 
Wenn ich mir das Game jetzt schon hole übertreib ichs sicher mitm zocken und komm nicht mehr zum lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Mit Gästepass könnte ichs aber zumindest schonmal anzocken. Daher wäre ich über einen Pass sehr dankbar.


----------



## *Morgash* (15. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen :-)


----------



## Phant0m (15. Mai 2012)

ich würde auch gerne mal reinschauen, falls jemand nen Gästepass über hat, würde ich ihn gerne abnehmen =)
würde es halt gerne mal antesten vor nem eventuellen kauf, danke im voraus =)


----------



## yamaka (15. Mai 2012)

HiHo,
würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen 
dauert leider noch etwas bis ich meine version erhalte.. >.<

pm oder email: mc.green@gmx.net

danke


----------



## Dragomyr (15. Mai 2012)

Falls jemand ein Gästepass noch übrig hat, würde ich mich auch sehr freuen ^^ 
Einfach eine PM an mich 
Danke


----------



## d3keybiiitteee (15. Mai 2012)

*Hätte auch gerne nen key  danke *


----------



## moonique (15. Mai 2012)

hallo,suche noch imemr nen gästepass ,wer hat einen?bitte meldet euch monique0015@web.de


----------



## woatan (15. Mai 2012)

auch naxh wievor auf der suche^^


----------



## Merx742 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über einen diablo Gästepass freuen falls noch wer einen verfügbar hat.
Schönen dank schon mal. Cybertronics(at)gmx.de


----------



## *Morgash* (15. Mai 2012)

ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass freuen. PN oder an b.muehle(at)t-online.de


----------



## VigorMortis (15. Mai 2012)

Huhu,

ich suche leider immer noch nach einem Gästepass....seufz.....


Na ja..ich hoff´mal weiter


LG


----------



## Draklur (15. Mai 2012)

ich suche ebenfalls nen gästekey wenn jemand einen über hat würde ich mich sehr freuen darüber 



einfach an : drachentoeter81@web.de schreiben 


vielen vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## CPU3 (15. Mai 2012)

Möchte das Spiel gerne ausprobieren, bevor ich das kaufe. Würde mich daher freuen, wenn jemand einen Gästepass für mich hätte.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

Hy 

Suche auch noch immer nach einen Gästepass.


----------



## Theopa (15. Mai 2012)

Die Großzügigkeit wird sich wohl eher in Grenzen halten, jeder Gästepass ist ein zusätzliche Konkurrent im Kampf um den Login


----------



## orrca04 (15. Mai 2012)

hallo täte mich auch über einen gästepass freue hätte das game gern mal angetestet.


----------



## Nikoxus (15. Mai 2012)

Habe zwei Gästepässe zu verschenken, wer einen will einfach anschreiben. 
!!!!!Die zwei Gästepässe sind weg!!!!!


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Mai 2012)

Kriegen die Leute mit dem Jahrespass, eigentlich keine Guest Keys dazu? Ich habe ja durch den JP, Diablo 3, aber finde nirgends Guest Key/s zum verteilen (:
Nicht das es schlimm wäre, aber interessieren würde es mich generell.


----------



## Nikoxus (15. Mai 2012)

@ink0gnito
die gästepässe liegen der verpackung bei , also denke ich mal das leute, die die digitale versionen haben keine gästepässe bekommen


----------



## XellDinch (15. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen 

Einfach pls per PN an mich!

Mein danke sei euch Gewiss!

Grüsse

Xelldinch


----------



## Abow1 (15. Mai 2012)

---hat sich erledigt---


----------



## moonique (15. Mai 2012)

u


----------



## moonique (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo hier Karl-Heinz 59 aus Castrop-Rauxel.Hätte gerne einen Gästepass, zum  Tausch biete ich ein semi-professionelles Aktfoto von mir in natürlicher Umgebung.


----------



## Trogloduk (16. Mai 2012)

*S*eid gegrüsst, ich bitte sehr,
ein feiner Gästepass muss jetzt her!

*F*ür viel Freud und Trubel würd' er sorgen,
am liebsten heute und nicht morgen!

*E*infach schreiben an mich gleich,
es wär' ein wahrlich edler Streich.


----------



## Kausrufe (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen Key.
Weiß nicht ob meine alte Möhre das noch akzeptabel schafft und würde das vorher gerne ausprobieren.


----------



## woatan (16. Mai 2012)

hallo ich bin nach wie vor auf der suche nach einem gästepass würde mich freuen wenn mir jmd einen schicken würde


----------



## Survíver (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nicht so der Gedichte Typ aber hätte auch gern nen Gästepass .
Email an **** und ich danke sehr .


----------



## NimpiPie (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich über einen Gästepass ebenfalls sehr freuen, da ich noch nicht weis (bei dem stolzen preis von 50 Euro) ob ich das Spiel wirklich kaufen sollte.

Ich danke schonmal im vorraus ;-)


----------



## .Strohhut (16. Mai 2012)

Ich suche auch einen Gästekey, da ich erstmal testen muss, wie flüssig und graphisch einwandfrei das Spiel bei mir läuft.
Habe Angst 50 € auszugeben, nur um dann festzustellen, dass ich nur 1 fps hab.

Bedanke mich auch schon im Voraus bei demjenigen, der so super ist und mir nen Key zusendet!


----------



## Kwim (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

könnte mir jemand einen Gästepass per PM zur Verfügung stellen.
Ist nicht für mich selbst, sondern für einen bekannten, dank Jahrespass habe ich selbst keine zu Vergeben


----------



## irdeto1 (16. Mai 2012)

Liebe Buffed-Gemeinde,

Mein geliebter Pc erfüllt gerade die Mindestanforderungen.Um zu testen ,ob und inwieweit mir auch das Spiel gefällt , würde ich gern Diablo 3 Probe spielen.Leider fehlt mir dafür der Gäste-Key.

Daher meine Bitte an euch Wäre jemand so lieb mir seinen Gäste-Key zu senden.Ich wäre ihm sehr dankbar und das würde den Zusammenhalt in der Buffed/Blizzard-Community wiederspiegeln.

Danke im vorraus!

Gruß aus Köln


----------



## Paddoxx (16. Mai 2012)

Hätte auch sehr gerne einen Gästepass und wenn jemand einen übrig hätte wäre ich demjenigen sehr dankbar wenn er ihn mir zuschicken würde.

Mfg Paddoxx


----------



## Gorgamol (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Hätte auch gerne einen Gästepass, falls jemand einen zur verfügung hat.
Würd das spiel gern mal ausprobieren bevor ich es mir vielleicht kaufe.

mfg Gorgamol


----------



## Testoteron (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

auch ich reihe mich hier mal in die Reihe ein.

Kann mir jemand netterweise einen Gästepass zur Verfügung stellen, da ich das Speil erst antesten und nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte.

Danke für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## kingpin1990 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffies !

Momentan bin ich ein totaler Diablo-Neuling. Da ich nicht 100% weiß ob mir das Spiel vom Gameplay,Spaß etc zusagen wird, wollte ich es vorher erst einmal antesten bevor ich die 50 Euro in ein neues Spiel investiere. 

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ein Käufer einer Version, mit mir seinen "Gästepass" teilen würde !

Mfg Kingpin


----------



## Nandina (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo, bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass.


----------



## moonique (16. Mai 2012)

hallo hat wer noch nen key übrig?möchte das unbedingt testen ,bitte ,bitte bittee


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich bin sehr dringend auf der Suche nach einem Diablo 3 Gästekey. 

Ich bin auch sehr gerne dazu bereit mich entweder In-Game zu revanchieren oder ein kleines Trinkgeld-/gold zu hinterlassen! Ich würde es wirklich sehr schätzen.

Grüße herzlichst !


----------



## *Morgash* (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich bin auch wie viele auf der suche nach einem Gästepass.
Würde mich über eine PN freuen.

Danke schonmal im voraus :-)


----------



## talan25 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo würde auch gern das spiel testen wenn noch jemand nen gästepass frei hätte würde ich mich sehr freuen, würde mich auch ingame revanchieren.
danke mal im vorraus
mfg Talan25


----------



## bluedragonchief (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen um das Spiel testen zu können. 

Danke schon einmal im voraus.


----------



## Tubenschreck (16. Mai 2012)

hi suche auch nen gästepass da meine diablo3 version bei der post für ka wie lange verschollen ist:/


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2012)

Ihr dürft ruhig auch eigenes Threads in diesem Unterforum hier aufmachen.


----------



## masss (16. Mai 2012)

hätte zwei an zu bieten  wer will melden auch wow gästekey dabei 
 bitte per PN melden


----------



## .Strohhut (16. Mai 2012)

masss schrieb:


> hätte zwei an zu bieten wer will melden auch wow gästekey dabei
> bitte eine mail an ***



Ich hab dir eine Mail geschrieben.


----------



## talan25 (16. Mai 2012)

.Strohhut schrieb:


> Ich hab dir eine Mail geschrieben.


habe ich auch schon vor ner halben stunde aber keine antwort


----------



## Kralup (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, da ich noch sehr unschlüssig darüber bin, ob ich mir das Spiel zulegen soll.


----------



## mbaum (16. Mai 2012)

ja, langsam werden es immer mehr, aber ich würde mich auch sehr über einen gästepass freuen!


----------



## sorrent2012 (16. Mai 2012)

ich bin zwar ganz neu hier und suche oh wunder auch ein gästepass =) 
hab super hart d2 generdet und hatte noch nie gelegenheit d3 anzuocken und da ich erst in 1 1/2 halb wochen wider kohle bekomm das ich es mir zulegen kann würde ich mich über ein gästepass sehr freu 
ich danke im vorraus


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (16. Mai 2012)

Würde mich ebenfalls über einen Gästepass Freuen =)


----------



## dako111 (16. Mai 2012)

/


----------



## Dragomyr (16. Mai 2012)

Falls jemand noch einen übrig hat, würde ich mich auch sehr freuen. 

Vielen dank im Voraus.


----------



## schmunzel87 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
würde auch liebend gerne mal Diablo 3 antesten, wäre sehr dankbar für so einen Gäste-Pass.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Asanu (16. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir ein freudiges Hallo,

ich würde mich auch sehr freuen über ein Gästepass. Dann könnte ich endlich testen ob meine Mühle das noch packt 

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

cya Asanu


----------



## RaoulDuke667 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass. Wenn jemand mir einen geben würde, wäre ich überaus dankbar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

LG
Raoul Duke


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Mai 2012)

Erstellt bitte für eure Angebote / Gesuche eigene Threads. Danke


----------



## masss (16. Mai 2012)

so alle weg nur noch wow pas zu vergeben


----------



## Baretto (16. Mai 2012)

Hey hey,

en Gästepass würde auch mein langes Wochenende retten 
So kann man Morgen ausm Vatertag den "Sohntag" machen


----------



## Ghostdancer (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich suche auch nach einem Gästepass. Als Mac-Spieler freue ich mich, daß es mal wieder ein Spiel nativ für Mac OS X gibt... allerdings liegt mein iMac von den Leistungsdaten eher im unteren Bereich, vor allem die GraKa (AMD X1600) ist schon grenzwertig. Daher würde ich gerne D3 im Vorfeld mal antesten, ob es auf meinem Rechner überhaupt noch halbwegs spielbar ist.

Daher würde ich mich über einen Gästepass freuen, dann muss ich mit der Kaufentscheidung nicht bis Mitte Juni warten


----------



## rodgart (16. Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen.

ich bin ebendfalls auf der suche nach einem gästepass für diablo 3.

ich währe überaus dankbar wenn mir jemand einen zukommen lassen könnte! 

gruß
rodgart


----------



## freddo12 (16. Mai 2012)

Bevor ich mir Diablo kaufen will, wollte ich es zunächst mal antesten. 

Zwar haben hier anscheinden schon sehr viel danach gefragt, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Gästekey für einen alten Diablo 1 (fresh meat )) und Diablo 2 Zocker.

lg


----------



## Diclonii (16. Mai 2012)

Moinsen Leute, also nen Kumpel und ich sind auch ganz heiß auf Diablo 3 aber wir würden das ganze erstmal auch gerne nur testen und können die 30 Tage net abwarten. Hätte hier jemand noch gütigerweise 2 Gästepässe zur Verfügung, würde uns sehr freuen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Zulfark (16. Mai 2012)

ahoi, würde mich auch über einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 freuen.

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich es mir zulegen soll.... habe schon viel über D3 gelesen, viel Pro und Contra würde mir aber gerne 
einen eigenen Eindruck vom Game machen. D2 habe ich auch schon gezoggt und davon war ich begeistert :> 

Zudem will ich testen ob es mein Lapi schafft  

Schon mal vielen dank wenn einer von Euch noch einen über hat  Wenn ich es mir dann holen sollte werde ich meinen Key dann hier auch verschenken.


----------



## Flegel (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo und schönen guten Abend,

ich hätte auch starkes Interesse mal in Diablo 3 rein zu schnuppern ;-)

Grüße 

Flegel


----------



## Noctor (16. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend,

würde gerne auch mal Diablo 3 testen bevor ich es mir kaufe, würde mich über ein Gästepass freuen.

so long

Noctor


----------



## Tarasconus (16. Mai 2012)

Da mein Game leider noch bis Freitag unterwegs ist wäre es super wenn einer von euch evtl einen Testkey übrig hätte.

LG Tarasconus


----------



## Kareytú (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch ich würde gerne einmal Diablo 3 anpielen und würde mich daher sehr freuen einen Gästepass zu erlangen :-)
Hoffe mir kann jemand einen zukommen lassen. 
Vielen dank!

LG Kareytú


----------



## NimpiPie (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mir Diablo 3 kaufen sollte, daher würd ich es gerne vorher antesten denn 50 Euro sind doch recht viel Geld.
Danke im Vorraus für den der einen Gästepass für mich hat.


----------



## Sascha45661 (16. Mai 2012)

Nabend

Wie der Thread Titel schon sagt, Suche ich einen Gästepass.
Um mir so die Kauf Entscheidung zu Erleichtern 

mfg sascha45661


----------



## Sascha45661 (16. Mai 2012)

Suche einen Gästepass.
Um mir so die Kauf Entscheidung zu Erleichtern 

 mfg sascha45661


----------



## Diola (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wenn wer einen Gästepass noch einen über hat, würde ich mich per PN freuen. Suche aber keine Freunde, sondern will echt nur testen.

Viele Grüße
Diola 



So wie ich einen habe melde ich mich hier, also keine Kontaktscheu. :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2012)

Und nochmal für alle der Hinweis:

Eröffnet bitte für die Suche oder das Angebot von Gästepässen, etc. einen eigenen Thread, das ist in diesem Unterforum explizit erwünscht.

Danke.


----------

